
Slate Star Codex update: NYT still at it, reopening on hold - baoyu
https://www.reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/comments/i3rvzw/update_nyt_still_at_it_reopening_on_hold/
======
hartator
Some context?

[Edit]

> NYT Is Threatening My Safety By Revealing My Real Name, So I Am Deleting The
> Blog

Ref: [https://slatestarcodex.com/](https://slatestarcodex.com/)

~~~
eindiran
There were a few recent threads that provide some additional context:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23639335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23639335)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23913340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23913340)

------
badRNG
I'm sure I am opening myself up for some "whataboutism" criticism, but there
does seem to be a discrepancy between the respect this site shows for Brian
Krebs and the support shown for SSC in the face of NYT intentionally planning
to doxx Scott.

------
iron0013
He’s really milking it, isn’t he

~~~
kemonocode
His blog, his rules.

Regardless on the merit of his claims (at this point everybody knows who he is
and if anything he'd be bringing _more_ attention to his RL identity by
continuing to pull these stunts) it's still appalling that the NYT insists on
applying that double standard of protecting identities only when they please.

------
w0de02
I’m not particularly impressed by Alexander refusing to put ‘skin in the game’
when it comes to his public and only perfunctorily anonymous writings. This
all seems very petulant.

~~~
prepend
This is a curious comment as skin in the game doesn’t mean entire body in the
game. I think Scott Alexander exhibits skin in the game through the risk that
he has with the site in general.

